# Arkansas considers mandatory spay/neuter



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

_(Thursday, March 14, 2013)_
On Friday, March 15, 2013, the Arkansas House Committee on Agriculture, Forestry and Economic Development is scheduled to consider House Bill 2160, which would require sterilization of dogs and cats over the age of six months unless the owner qualifies for an intact animal license at a fee of $50.00 per year. This law would apply to any person who feeds or cares for a dog or cat.
The owners of certain dogs and cats would be exempt. Exemptions would include breeds recognized and currently registered with the American Kennel Club, the United Kennel Club, and certain cat registries. Exemptions would also be provided, _under specific circumstances_, for owners of military, law enforcement and search-and-rescue dogs; service dogs; dogs used for hunting or field trial competition, and dogs unfit for surgery. Governmental animal shelters and certain humane societies would be exempt; however, rescue organizations and foster homes in residential areas would not be exempt.
*Even with these exemptions, the bill is problematic for responsible dog owners. Concerns with this bill include, but are not limited to:*


 It would require exempt dogs used for hunting or field trial competitions to be kept in a fenced enclosure at all times when not engaged in hunting, competition, or related activities. Also, the owner of a dog used for field trial competition would be required to present on request documentation proving participation within the past 12 months.
 

 It would be a violation for an owner to allow an intact dog or cat to be “at large” and in direct contact with any other intact dogs or cats. Under this measure, “at large” would mean “not confined within a building, a fenced enclosure, or under the physical control of a competent person.” This restriction would make it a violation to allow intact male and female dogs to train for or to participate in off-lead activities such as obedience competition, hunting, field work, coursing, and other events where contact between the dogs might occur.
 

 Certain officers of non-governmental humane societies would be empowered to enforce this measure.
 The American Kennel Club opposes mandatory spay/neuter of purebred dogs. We strongly support and actively promote a wide range of programs to educate the public about responsible breeding practices and the responsibilities of dog ownership. We also encourage pet owners to decide in consultation with a veterinarian whether to spay or neuter their dogs as a responsible means to prevent accidental litters.
*What You Can Do**:*
*Immediately contact committee members to state your concerns with HB2160. *Click on the link below, then click on each committee member’s name for contact information:
Roster
*Attend the committee meeting and state your concerns. *A sign-up sheet will be provided if you wish to speak before the committee. 
When: March 15, 2013 at 9:00 a.m.
Where: Room 138, State Capitol, 500 Woodlane Street, Little Rock, AR 72001


For questions or more information, please contact AKC Government Relations at [email protected] or (919) 816-3720.


If you would rather not receive future communications from The American Kennel Club, let us know by clicking here.
The American Kennel Club, 8051 Arco Corporate Dr., Raleigh, NC 27617 United States


----------



## BMWHillbilly (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh great. I think this is insane. I'm all for spay and neuter but not when you are forced to do it. I don't agree with this bill at all.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I am everyone I know in my kennel club have emailed our reps. Hopefully that makes a difference. _suggest everyone do the same _


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

IMO, until a state institutes laws of mandatory spay/neuter for certain PEOPLE, they have zero business requiring this of animals.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I think its sad that it has to come to this to control unwanted pets. There is clauses in there to protect people with pure breds or dogs that are working...I don't see a problem with it. The problem is not the responsible people that don't spay/neuter, its the irresponsible one's and they definitely outnumber the responsible people. It really doesn't affect any one that has a pure bred GSD that is registered with the AKC, which means that most people from this area on here probably won't be affected.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Jag said:


> IMO, until a state institutes laws of mandatory spay/neuter for certain PEOPLE, they have zero business requiring this of animals.


If the particular state that is in question is overloaded with homeless pets and they are covering all costs until that pet has a home, then why don't the government have a say...the money to keep those pets alive is from the government, because most shelters are ran through the government.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Sounds very stupid to me. Puppy mills produce dogs that are recognized and registered by the AKC, so puppy mill dogs would become exempt. Do people actually think things through before putting in all the time for something like this????? The only way to stop overpopulation is education. No law is going to do any good without backfiring majorly for the future of all dogs.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

The money that the government spends is from the taxpayers

While some may appreciate this kind of governmental interference, the unintended consequences of this may be far reaching in the future.

There is no doubt a huge problem with unwanted pets, packed shelters; it is not the responsibility of the government to dictate how the problem is resolved.


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

Dainerra said:


> _(Thursday, March 14, 2013)_
> Governmental animal shelters and certain humane societies would be exempt; however, rescue organizations and foster homes in residential areas would not be exempt.


So if the animal is in a government run shelter, human society or SPCA then it doesn't have to be spayed/neutered but if a private citizen does rescue they have to. Does not make sense. Why would not ALL animals in rescue/shelters be required to be altered? Most obvious answer to me would be that the gov't doesn't want to foot the bill for the animals in its care.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

the biggest problem with this bill is that AR doesn't even have a leash law. Animal Control is basically non-existent in most counties. The very idea that there would be a way to enforce this is laughable.
Then there is the fact that I am never in favor of mandatory anything...


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

PupperLove said:


> Sounds very stupid to me. Puppy mills produce dogs that are recognized and registered by the AKC, so puppy mill dogs would become exempt. Do people actually think things through before putting in all the time for something like this????? The only way to stop overpopulation is education. No law is going to do any good without backfiring majorly for the future of all dogs.


You said it...maybe AKC needs to be monitored on who they let get registered.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Take a look at the "free" section on Little Rock Arkansas Craig's List. That will give you an idea of why this bill was introduced. There are more "surplus" dogs down here than I recall any other place I've lived. It's very sad. 

I suspect it is far from a perfect bill but at least someone is thinking about this as a problem.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Twyla said:


> The money that the government spends is from the taxpayers
> 
> While some may appreciate this kind of governmental interference, the unintended consequences of this may be far reaching in the future.
> 
> There is no doubt a huge problem with unwanted pets, packed shelters; it is not the responsibility of the government to dictate how the problem is resolved.


Thank you. I wish they would call it taxpayer money instead of government money. Then people would always be reminded of its source.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

This would pretty much be impossible to enforce anyways. My city tries to do this by charging more to register an intact animal. But the only reason to register is so that if your dog escapes it will be easier to identify if AC picks it up, and it is a legal requirement that you could get ticketed for if your dog makes a mistake of some sort so that the authorities have to get involved.

The majority of people I know in the county do not have their animals registered, the only reason I did was because it was required in order to purchase a dog park license. Well...the majority of people that go to the dog park don't even care to purchase that so of course their animals aren't registered with the county.

I doubt something like this will pass, but if it does its not really going to be enforced...unless police men start stopping every dog walking down the street and checking for the goods...I would sure hope they have better things to do than that.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

So what was the ruling on the bill?


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I haven't heard anything and haven't checked. I need to do that...


----------



## thoms_here (Jul 16, 2013)

*Arkansas House Bill 2160*

*Thought I would update. The bill died in the house.*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Arkansas House Bill 2160 (Adjourned Sine Die) *

AR State Legislature page for HB216

 Session Title/Description Last Action 2013
89th General AssemblyTo Require Sterilization Of Certain Dogs Or Cats Over Six (6) Months Of Age.

[HB2160 2013 Detail][HB2160 2013 Text][HB2160 2013 Comments]2013-05-17

*Died in House Committee at Sine Die adjournment.*


----------

